# Strela Glass Back



## trenton (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

I see from some of the posts that a lot of people like me do not like the lettering on the Strela glass back.

I have successfully removed mine; here is how I did it.

Remove the back take a sharp knife and scrape of the black layer from the inside, this leaves a semi transparent silver layer which can then be easily polished off with T cut or metal polish, it took me about 20 mins from start to finish. Be careful when polishing that you do not push the glass out as I managed to do  I suggest keeping it on a flat surface. the glass was easily pressed back in though ^_^

Do this at your own risk but I am very happy with the results as the 3133 movement can now be seen without obstruction.



Trenton


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

trenton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see from some of the posts that a lot of people like me do not like the lettering on the Strela glass back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I would like to remove the writing on mine.

I will try and build up the courage to give it a go.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO it would be far quicker and cheaper to fit a replacement glass.

Ask Roy to source you one.

Regs

Bry


----------

